

Ask HN: SXSW Hacker News Meetup? - NathanKP

Is there a Hacker News meetup planned for SXSW attendees and local Austinites who are HN members? If not we should definitely plan one.
======
wmf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2313976>

